

Dear HN: Don't Screw up Email 2.0 - brennanm
http://blog.brennanmceachran.com/post/dear-internet-dont-screw-up-email-2.0

======
ansible
There are some neat ideas in that post, but without a solid security and
validation framework built in, I'd be reluctant to add more application
capabilities to email clients.

I definitely agree that email as it is today is broken for all those reasons
listed and more.

~~~
brennanm
Absolutely. I'm assuming we solve the security and validation problems before
all of this gets added in.

